# Tasmanian rodent society



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to get in contact with someone affiliated with Australian rodent fanciers society of Tasmania. They have a web site but if you try and contact them you dont get a reply totally ridiculous. They have affiliated clubs in about four other states in Australia and the head one is in Queensland.
Just doesnt make sense. I know you can download membership form for the branch in NSW but as far as Tasmania goes nothing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It could be the club is no longer running but the site has not been taken down or there not accepting new members for some reason.

Did you manage to get a hold of them in the end?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I have spoken to the person concerned. The proper name is Australian rodent fanciers society of Tasmania. They still have website and the affiliated clubs are in other states and the head one in Queensland. But I cannot download application form to join no meetings shows zilch. There is an agricultural show on next couple of weeks so I am going to see if anyone is showing rodents there. I do know of one person who breeds mice living up north from me and he had mentioned something about a "display" last year at Show up where he lives I know he breeds guinea pigs and shows them. Also know of at least three other people who breed mice but if you ask questions they clam up. Quite strange.
The society is based on the American clubs I think because it has a similar heading.
You would imagine the members would all know one another around the country. Because the societys are affiliated with one another.
I shall keep looking but its very annoying and frustrating. And thankyou for your concern.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a shame there not running any shows, perhaps there just isn't the fund for it.


----------

